# Woo 3 lines now! (Before: Stop trying to evade signature restraints.)



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2012)

When you're creating a signature, evading the two-line limit is not funny, cool, or clever.
Using a few times in order to evade this is very obvious to mods, and we have this system set in place for a reason.

You will get an infraction if you obviously evade these restraints, and we won't feel bad. It's mainly a handful of people that do this repeatedly and act surprised when their signature is changed. Please stop.​


----------



## emolover (Oct 11, 2012)

Why can we only have two lines?

Becuz mod be butthurt?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2012)

Because it's a waste of space and people abuse it.
Especially when people try to put pictures in their signatures, because that increases loading/scrolling times.


----------



## radmin (Oct 11, 2012)

Perhaps some css could enforce it more. Still punish though.

.signaturecontainer{
height:15px;
overflow:hidden;
}


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 11, 2012)

Mods don't like people to find loopholes because it makes them feel like their enforcement of petty rules is not watertight.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Mods don't like people to find loopholes because it makes them feel like their enforcement is not watertight.



lol mods disabled your sig

[20:20:29] 5BLD: <insert text here>

edit: I would like to request permission to have a signature.


----------



## Thompson (Oct 11, 2012)

i dont mind a little bit of extra loading time


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 11, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> lol mods disabled your sig
> 
> [20:20:29] 5BLD: <insert text here>
> 
> edit: I would like to request permission to have a signature.



[20:24:17] fivebldcubing: dont bother requesting, íf they give you the privilege back they will feel upset for the next few days that you have 'gotten away with it'
[20:24:21] Fluttershy: lol
[20:24:27] fivebldcubing: <insert reserved text here>


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2012)

ok so, umm, yay i have a sig

[/thread]


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 11, 2012)

Was the horizontal width limited? My signature used to be only two lines but I just noticed it became three so I had to change it...

It used to read:


3X3 1/5/12: 22.14/27.18/27.89 BLD PB: 11:42.74 Success rate: 20/37
OLLS:19/57


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 11, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> Was the horizontal width limited? My signature used to be only two lines but I just noticed it became three so I had to change it...
> 
> It used to read:
> 
> ...



Thats only because of wrapping. There's a 200 character limit. So sorry, you have not found a legitimate loophole...


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Thats only because of wrapping. There's a 200 character limit. So sorry, you have not found a legitimate loophole...



I wasn't trying to find a loophole. I was trying to ensure that I didn't get my signature privilege revoked. So my previous one was fine?


----------



## Olji (Oct 11, 2012)

I honestly don't see why people would need more than two lines of text anyway, and I find signature pictures rather annoying when I browse around, so I'm glad those are banned.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 11, 2012)

I think the giant amount of wasted space between the end of the post and the start of the signature is a much bigger deal than someone having an extra line or two. Look at this post for an example.

I still agree we shouldn't have images and tons of garish stuff, of course. I just don't think a slightly bigger signature is a problem, especially when anyone who doesn't want to see signatures can just turn them all off.

edit: Here is some of the problem.

```
(from css.php)
.postbitlegacy .after_content {
      clear:both;
}
...
.postbitlegacy .postrow.has_after_content {
      padding-bottom: 4em;
}
```


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 11, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> I wasn't trying to find a loophole. I was trying to ensure that I didn't get my signature privilege revoked. So my previous one was fine?



I was semi-sarcastically highlighting the sheer silliness of worrying over signatures that have just one line more than your garden variety. I mean, the only place where a signature that is three lines long would be more influential than the post itself is if the post is two lines long- thats simple maths. And if a post is that long you should worry more about whether your post is actually worthwhile. Not your sig.

I would like to ask why a three or four line signature is such a fuss. My old signature looked messy with only two 'lines' broken up by many little forward-slashes. It looked beautiful with four distinct lines. Until it was brutally mauled to literal nothingness a day later.

To blindly infract someone simply because the rules say so is very petty in my opinion. I don't feel personally upset at all about my infraction; I only feel like the mods are losing personal judgment. Discretion must be taken, me thinks. Extremists like mr-55-line-sig-and-cube-picture are where it's too far.


----------



## Julian (Oct 11, 2012)

I use multiple indents in my sig, but that's so it will not be broken up mid-puzzle (although it might still be anyway for some people because of different browsers/zoom levels).


----------



## Edward (Oct 11, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I think the giant amount of wasted space between the end of the post and the start of the signature is a much bigger deal than someone having an extra line or two. Look at this post for an example.
> 
> I still agree we shouldn't have images and tons of garish stuff, of course. *I just don't think a slightly bigger signature is a problem, especially when anyone who doesn't want to see signatures can just turn them all off.*
> 
> ...



If this were implemented, is there a way to turn off individual users sigs? That way we can hid the annoying, inevitable huge sigs, but still be able to see the smaller ones.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 11, 2012)

If even edward can't see the point behind that post, i am upset :/


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 12, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Because it's a waste of space and people abuse it.
> Especially when people try to put pictures in their signatures, because that increases loading/scrolling times.



Now go over here http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/ and compare theres to ours they have the ability to put photos in theirs that can be clicked to go to a webpage.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 12, 2012)

What's your point, Michael?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 12, 2012)

ottozing said:


> What's your point, Michael?



That Twistpuzzles have more freedom on theres


----------



## pdilla (Oct 12, 2012)

2 lines is more than enough for me.


----------



## Edward (Oct 12, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> That Twistpuzzles have more freedom on theres



And now I realize the use for our gap between the bottom of the posts and the sig
Twistypuzzles doesn't look very good :s


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 12, 2012)

You guys are blowing this out of proportion. There's just as much harm in having more than two lines as there is in having two lines, which is not very much. The argument that the mods are wielding power for the sake of wielding it is just as valid as the argument that you guys are breaking the rules for the sake of breaking the rules.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd like three lines, but I agree with Noahaha. Who the hell cares? I mean seriously, this is quite trivial.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 12, 2012)

The argument for 3 lines reminds me of the Lenin quote, "No amount of political freedom will satisfy the hungry masses."

In any case, sigs aren't really necessary. I'd do without mine. The amount of "freedom" we get by having 2-line sigs is negligible.
And @Michael Womack, the TwistyPuzzles forums signatures can be as horrendous as WordArt in a dissertation.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 12, 2012)

Do sigs even matter and having more freedom with sigs doesn't matter (how often do you read them?)


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 12, 2012)

tx789 said:


> Do sigs even matter and having more freedom with sigs doesn't matter (how often do you read them?)


I actually read them quite often. I also use mine to record my records which I don't have elsewhere.


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2012)

[directed at people complaining] Come on, how about come up with something real to complain about. I have much more significant complaints about the mods than silly things to do with signatures.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 12, 2012)

*chuckles*

Having led a few big forums I can say one thing: a forum is not a democracy.

Basically that boils down to: what management says goes, and if you don't like it, you can leave


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2012)

fien leave it at 2 lines.

@mods: will I get banned if I make my sig "ok so"?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *chuckles*
> 
> Having led a few big forums I can say one thing: a forum is not a democracy.
> 
> Basically that boils down to: what management says goes, and if you don't like it, you can leave


Twistypuzzles is one of those dictator-type forums and I can say it is not fun at all. I would like to think speedsolving is better than this.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm on this site more than you think...


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 12, 2012)

*Stop trying to evade signature restraints.*



Tyjet66 said:


> I'd like three lines, but I agree with Noahaha. Who the hell cares? I mean seriously, this is quite trivial.



What an ignorant thing to say.
(although I agree with you this time)

Although I was being ironic to parody how big of a deal some person(s) has made having longer than three lines sigs, I think that though it's small, it's a reflection on what the attitude is becoming.

And ranzha, i agree with you. But don't forget, the breaking rules for the sake of breaking rules argument was implied in the OP.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a very important issue and we have to deal with it with a level of sensitivity. 

Adding an extra line initially will seem like nothing, but it's a slippery slope. If we let people have three lines in their signatures people will want to marry their dogs.

This is like the avatar size thing all over again. It could be done, but go fsck yourself. This should be obvious.

Back when I started chatting here after the great migration, people were just happy to have a place to discuss cubing freely without fear of retribution. You should be more thankful of what we have. This will only cause friction within the community and lead to divides.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 12, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Back when I started chatting here after the great migration, people were just happy to have a place to discuss cubing freely without fear of retribution. You should be more thankful of what we have. This will only cause friction within the community and lead to divides.



what was the great migration?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2012)

brb.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2012)

No clue why this issue was brought up in this manner, but oh wellz.

Sorry for the delay, vBulletin was being quite annoying with updating my css.

I adding the following to the signature portion of the page:


```
max-height: 3em;
overflow: hidden;
```

So basically you all have 3 lines at the normal font size. So stuff like my current signature will get cut off.

As for why it was originally two lines, we knew we needed to cut it off at some point and two lines seemed fine. I'm fine with three lines too. Anything more seems a bit excessive. 

I also fixed what qq brought up, so some longer posts will be a bit more slim. Thought I fixed that a while ago, but vBulletin was probably just being annoying and brought it back somehow.

But really, such a silly thing to get all worked up over.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2012)

PatrickJameson said:


> So basically you all have 3 lines at the normal font size. So stuff like my current signature will get cut off.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I also fixed what qq brought up, so some longer posts will be a bit more slim.


I like the changes (especially the underlined parts). Thanks!


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sweet, thank you! I have come across an issue (minor but still), I always split-screen my windows and this causes the bottom half of two-lined signatures to become cut off.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know why, but if I removed the horizontal line and had my PB's on one line, and the links on another, then the forum says it's too long. It's only a minor issue, but I've had to use the HR to get the lines separate, so if it could be sorted, that would be great.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I don't know why, but if I removed the horizontal line and had my PB's on one line, and the links on another, then the forum says it's too long. It's only a minor issue, but I've had to use the HR to get the lines separate, so if it could be sorted, that would be great.



But with the line it doesn't complain? That would be quite strange.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 12, 2012)

How can something as insignificant as a signature cause such a fuss? :/


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 12, 2012)

PatrickJameson said:


> But with the line it doesn't complain? That would be quite strange.



Strange but true.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2012)

Let me know if it still doesn't work.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 12, 2012)

One question: Is it possible to move the separator of the signature and post up to just after the end of the post? I think it could save some space in between posts.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> One question: Is it possible to move the separator of the signature and post up to just after the end of the post? I think it could save some space in between posts.



Maybe that extra space is because of the avatar and info stuff on the left. If your message is too short and the separator is right after the post then the stuff on the left would get cut off.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> One question: Is it possible to move the separator of the signature and post up to just after the end of the post? I think it could save some space in between posts.



Make longer posts (or in *your* case: just stop posting), see ThomasJE's post


----------



## cubernya (Oct 12, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Maybe that extra space is because of the avatar and info stuff on the left. If your message is too short and the separator is right after the post then the stuff on the left would get cut off.



For example: what you just posted. I'm not suggesting the data on the left should get cut off, I'm just saying that the signature could be moved up to the end of the post to save a little space

By the way: I just tried to add a third line, and it said I can only have 2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 12, 2012)

I wanted to add my 2x2 PBs at the end of the second line, but I couldn't do it before maybe because of wrapping? I have no idea. Because it's not that long. But now I can add that part (but I didn't try a 3rd line).


----------



## F perm (Oct 12, 2012)

Test.
I want to see if my sig works.
EDIT: yep
I'll think of something useful to put there soon


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 12, 2012)

F perm said:


> Test.
> I want to see if my sig works.
> EDIT: yep
> I'll think of something useful to put there soon



you could have just looked at a previous post


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 12, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> Sweet, thank you! I have come across an issue (minor but still), I always split-screen my windows and this causes the bottom half of two-lined signatures to become cut off.



Awesome, this is no longer an issue. Thanks for fixing it! =)


----------



## applemobile (Oct 12, 2012)

All my dreams have come true.


----------



## F perm (Oct 12, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> you could have just looked at a previous post



The previous post with a three line sig?
Or the one right before it with the poster saying that his three line sig didn't work?
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 12, 2012)

tx789 said:


> Do sigs even matter and having more freedom with sigs doesn't matter (how often do you read them?)



Some times there add for some webpage or something else just like yours


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 12, 2012)

F perm said:


> The previous post with a three line sig?
> Or the one right before it with the poster saying that his three line sig didn't work?
> Better safe than sorry.



a previous post of yours


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm going to protest the three-line signatures by keeping mine two lines long.


----------



## kbh (Oct 12, 2012)

Yay for the three lines


----------



## applemobile (Oct 12, 2012)

These 3 line signatures are playing havoc with my 28k dial up connection.


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, mine will ultra conservatively stay 2 lines forever!

EDIT: ninja'd by Noah.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> One question: Is it possible to move the separator of the signature and post up to just after the end of the post? I think it could save some space in between posts.


This is because of the "clear:both" thing I mentioned earlier. The effect of that on the layout is to push the *start* of the signature to after the *end* of whatever's in the area on the left (e.g. location, posts, IM icons). It looks like that code is still in place.



Noahaha said:


> I'm going to protest the three-line signatures by keeping mine two lines long.


Such a rebel!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 12, 2012)

I just read the Twistypuzzles thing Kirjava posted and it upset me to read something that seemed so controversial over something so trivial. lol.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> This is because of the "clear:both" thing I mentioned earlier. The effect of that on the layout is to push the *start* of the signature to after the *end* of whatever's in the area on the left (e.g. location, posts, IM icons). It looks like that code is still in place.



I tried this to see how it looked before. Personally, I'm not a big fan. What do you guys think?



Tyjet66 said:


> Awesome, this is no longer an issue. Thanks for fixing it! =)



Oya, didn't say that I added another .5em to fix that. If it still does it and you _really_ want to see what the signature says, you can just widen the screen .


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Twistypuzzles is one of those dictator-type forums and I can say it is not fun at all. I would like to think speedsolving is better than this.



That all depends on point of view. TP is a very mature forum, and I don't find it dictator-type at all. I quite like it there in fact


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2012)

PatrickJameson said:


> I tried this to see how it looked before. Personally, I'm not a big fan. What do you guys think?


Maybe the problem here is that the sig isn't "attached" to the bottom of the post box. Is it possible to make it vertically aligned to the bottom?



Kattenvriendin said:


> That all depends on point of view. TP is a very mature forum, and I don't find it dictator-type at all. I quite like it there in fact


It's fine until you do something you are not supposed to (e.g. talk about knockoffs at all). Then you'd better act submissive or hope you don't get permanently banned.


----------



## Endgame (Oct 12, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That all depends on point of view. TP is a very mature forum, and I don't find it dictator-type at all. I quite like it there in fact



they will probably get extremely pissy when you talk about shengshou stuff


----------



## uniacto (Oct 12, 2012)

TwistyPuzzles isn't that bad of a place to hang out on. It's not that user friendly though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 13, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That all depends on point of view. TP is a very mature forum, and I don't find it dictator-type at all. I quite like it there in fact



Also it's harder find out how to make a post there.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 13, 2012)

Test to see if mine works.


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2012)

boo


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 13, 2012)

lol my new sig


----------



## cubernya (Oct 13, 2012)

Dene said:


> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I'm getting. I don't get it, since others seem to have no problem updating it


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 13, 2012)

Getting the exact same thing Dene's getting.


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

It's because mods don't like you.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 13, 2012)

I want to take a whirl at that problem and say it's because we're all premium members, so we get less signature space  (no, seriously though)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 13, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I want to take a whirl at that problem and say it's because we're all premium members, so we get less signature space  (no, seriously though)



That was exactly it . Should work now.


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2012)

All better now, cheers PatJam.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 16, 2012)

Did we go back to two lines? I am editing my sig and it says I have too many lines even when I try to save the signature I have now (which is three)




Edit: managed to get it to two lines proper now.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 17, 2012)

I have no idea but I've been having trouble with my sig too. I can't even save it the way it is.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm getting the same thing as Dene if I try to edit my PBs in my signature. Help?


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 18, 2012)

I had to delete stuff to edit my signature


----------



## cubernya (Nov 18, 2012)

I think they made it so it's just premium members now, since I managed to change my signature (keeping it 3 lines) no problem


----------



## IQubic (Nov 18, 2012)

Well darn, my sig is down to two lines, not enough for me to fit all my clever jokes.
EDIT: As I look at my post preview, I wonder do I see a three line sig? So maybe sigs can not be saved as three lines, but if sigs already are three lines they stay how they are?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I think they made it so it's just premium members now, since I managed to change my signature (keeping it 3 lines) no problem



My signature is barely 2 lines.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I think they made it so it's just premium members now, since I managed to change my signature (keeping it 3 lines) no problem



what. what the hell. why am i not even surprised.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 18, 2012)

That's the way I think it should be. You don't need 3 lines, but if you want it, then you can pay for it. And it's not even that much and you can get it free when ordering from the SS shop.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 18, 2012)

"You don't need 3 lines" is a big fat lie there but whatever. Whom quars. Three line sigs are soooo two months ago.

edit: wait, did i just see ben post one of his signature fake quotes.... hmm....
edit2: I guess the 'serious point' of what I am trying to say is that to limit many little things like this to members makes my gut turn a tiny bit. Sure it's for the community's own good but just saying.


----------



## pjk (Nov 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> what. what the hell. why am i not even surprised.


This is not the case.

It is set to 2 lines of 90 characters each. Find a way to fit in what you want to say there.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 29, 2012)

pjk said:


> This is not the case.
> 
> It is set to 2 lines of 90 characters each. Find a way to fit in what you want to say there.



Sorry for the bump; but your saying that we can have two lines of 90 characters each (180 total), but it's limited to 200 characters for 3 lines? I've just tried to add more PB's, but I can't.


----------

